# Looking for a recommendation on a contactor.



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Which contactors have you tried?

later floyd


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Kilovac LEV200A4 (such as this variant LEV200A4NAF : Kilovac DC Contactors) will have a 12VDC coil, up to 900VDC circuit voltage.


----------



## theonetruerat (May 17, 2017)

floydr said:


> Which contactors have you tried?
> 
> later floyd





floydr said:


> Which contactors have you tried?
> 
> later floyd


Two from amazon and one from ebay. All were for golf carts. All had spec sheets that said 12V coil. None of them did.

I don't have the model numbers in front of me I'll try to track those down


----------



## theonetruerat (May 17, 2017)

cricketo said:


> Kilovac LEV200A4 (such as this variant LEV200A4NAF : Kilovac DC Contactors) will have a 12VDC coil, up to 900VDC circuit voltage.


Thanks, that looks like it would definitely do the job. Amazed that it cost almost as much as the curtis controller.

I suspect I may end up with a big frankenstein switch at this rate. ;-)


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

theonetruerat said:


> Thanks, that looks like it would definitely do the job. Amazed that it cost almost as much as the curtis controller.
> 
> I suspect I may end up with a big frankenstein switch at this rate. ;-)


You may be able to find a used one for less. Another option is to try Gigavac - many of their models are dual voltage, 12/24. Reason for the high cost these are industrial grade, and at least some are even US made. What amperage do you need ?


----------



## theonetruerat (May 17, 2017)

cricketo said:


> You may be able to find a used one for less. Another option is to try Gigavac - many of their models are dual voltage, 12/24. Reason for the high cost these are industrial grade, and at least some are even US made. What amperage do you need ?


72v 400amp

and that’s peak amperage- realistically I’ll probably never pull more than 200 amps


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

A contactor is a safety switch. It doesn't matter what you pull, it matters what max current it needs to disconnect *reliably*. What's your circuit fused at?

What does "peak amperage" mean when you use the term? Because a 400A contactor can likely carry 1000A peak, possibly more.


----------



## hokiematt (Feb 13, 2018)

Another vote for the EV200AANA contactors: as noted above, wide 9-36V coil voltage, built-in economizer reduces the hold current to keep things cool, 500A continuous current capability, hermetically sealed.

I've got a handful laying around my shop (lightly used), PM if you want a deal on one or two.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

hokiematt said:


> Another vote for the EV200AANA contactors: as noted above, wide 9-36V coil voltage, built-in economizer reduces the hold current to keep things cool, 500A continuous current capability, hermetically sealed.
> 
> I've got a handful laying around my shop (lightly used), PM if you want a deal on one or two.


The only thing to keep in mind some economizers aren't compatible with motor controllers that use PWM to drive contactor output. I don't think it's a problem in OP's case since it will be operated using keyswitch directly.


----------



## theonetruerat (May 17, 2017)

hokiematt said:


> Another vote for the EV200AANA contactors: as noted above, wide 9-36V coil voltage, built-in economizer reduces the hold current to keep things cool, 500A continuous current capability, hermetically sealed.
> 
> I've got a handful laying around my shop (lightly used), PM if you want a deal on one or two.



I really appreciate the offer and all the advise. That looks like exactly what I am looking for. I did a quick search and there's a local guy that customizes golf carts who said he has a lightly used one that caught some spray paint over-spray that He'll let me have for $25. After a little discussion it looks like he needs some work done on his boat dock. So, you guys helped me find a contactor and some local cash work. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

